# New Years Eve gig



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I know its a bit early but, wanted to know how many of you have NYE gigs lined up. Where are you playing ( City) and club, bar private function etc... We have our usual diner and dance at a private club in Ottawa.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've only ever done 2 New Year's Eve gigs.

I've come to realize that I'd much rather spend the night with my sweetie than playing Mustang Sally for a few extra dollars.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't worked a NYE gig since the milennium. That night was the beginning of the death of live music, IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've more or less stopped doing NYE gigs. 

I turned down two that looked good money-wise for this year. One was doing sound and one was playing.

I'd much rather stay home with the missus, soak in the hot tub, drink a bottle of Moet and Chandon and eat some tasty foods, maybe a fondue.

If we make it to midnight, ok.

Good luck to all who venture out.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hopefully, this will be my last time also. Have only missed about 8 NYE gigs since 1968 so safe to say, I have seen it all, the good,the bad and the ugly. lol Its no longer fun and exitiing for me and for the last 14 years I have been doing it mostly for our signer who need the extra cash around this time of year.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

I play in the house band here in town so I'll be playing this NYE. It's only my second year with these guys so I haven't grown tired of it, and being a student I figure I'd only be going out drinking anyway, might as well make some money while I'm at it!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll be in my hometown providing sound & lights that night for a NYE party. Good band, looking forward to it. I've never done sound for this band. They've played here in town so it would be good to become their regular sound guy.


My GF will be with me along with the bass player from my band and his wife. So it will be fun.


My sound/light rig can't use a hazer so ill be leaving the moving heads at home.






















I'll remote mix and control the lights via iPads.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

robare99 said:


> I'll be in my hometown providing sound & lights that night for a NYE party. Good band, looking forward to it. I've never done sound for this band. They've played here in town so it would be good to become their regular sound guy.
> 
> 
> My GF will be with me along with the bass player from my band and his wife. So it will be fun.
> ...


Very nice set-up. Looks slick !!!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

marcos said:


> Very nice set-up. Looks slick !!!


thanks! All the speakers are Yorkville 

FOH: Unity15's over LS800p's
monitors:
drums & bass: YX15's
The rest and centerfill: YX12's

Power Amps:
U15's: IPR3000
Monitors/centerfill: IPR1600's

Studiolive 24.4.2
Mac Mini
AirPort Extreme 

iPad 1
iPad mini

lights:
16' aluminum 2" triangle truss
11 blizzard 3NX

Each side to light the band:
T-Bar with 2 Blizzard Fab5's per side
DMXIS software/hardware 

mics, DI's etc etc. 

I just wish we could use a hazer. The smoke detectors are too sensitive. If we could, I'd be able to use my full light rig:

[video=youtube_share;I6aajl89834]http://youtu.be/I6aajl89834[/video]


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

I've come to realize that I'd much rather spend the night with my sweetie than playing Mustang Sally for a few extra dollars.[/QUOTE]

WORD!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not this year, at least not yet. I doubt I would take one now anyway unless it was the local Legion (half a block away) and the pay was double or triple the usual. My little old cover band is taking a break right now. I'd rather spend it with family this year as my adult kids will be home, one of whom I am helping to move right then, and I may or may not be waiting on or going through more health issues. 

The best new years are the ones I've slept through. (The worst were the ones I was blotto for.)

Usually things are booked for new years way before now so I doubt anything will come up.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My band, SnakeBite will be ringing in the new year at the Parkhill Community Centre. Played it last year and they booked us for this year as we were tearing down after the show. Sold out last year, imagine it will be the same this year. I've only had 2 or 3 NYE's off the last 12 or 13 years and look forward to a gig every year. We all dress up, the attendees are dressed up, everyone is in a good mood and in the celebratory spirit. Yes we are basically playing the same sets of songs we play every other weekend, but the whole vibe is different on NYE. Plus, the pay is usually twice our normal rate and we get fed well. My wife, whether I stay at home or not, will probably be in bed by 12:05am unless she can talk some of her friends into coming out to the show.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We are gonna have to cancell our NYE gig as our signer just got some terrible news about her dad. He is out of town and she will be spending a lot of time with him.
Its the right thing to do and family always comes first in our little trio.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Marcos. 

Sounds like she has her priorities in order.

I hope it passes as painlessly as possible.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

a sweet chill acoustic gig at Tuscany’s in Owen Sound. lookin fwd to it!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Sorry to hear that Marcos.
> 
> Sounds like she has her priorities in order.
> 
> I hope it passes as painlessly as possible.


She is having a real rough time as it is the first person in her family to be terminally ill. Its never easy and especially at this time of year. Thank you for you kind words.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> She is having a real rough time as it is the first person in her family to be terminally ill. Its never easy and especially at this time of year. Thank you for you kind words.



I feel her pain brother. We said goodbye to my mother in law Dec 23, 2011.

All the best


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your singer Marc. It's too bad you have to cancel the gig. As for me, I've decided to take a month off to just relax and have fun with family. I'm not seeing us getting a gig soon so this hiatus might get to be a bit longer than I am anticipating.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Sorry to hear about your singer Marc. It's too bad you have to cancel the gig. As for me, I've decided to take a month off to just relax and have fun with family. I'm not seeing us getting a gig soon so this hiatus might get to be a bit longer than I am anticipating.


I just got a phone call from another signer musician that will join me for New Years so all is not lost but I will miss my little friend deeply as we have been together 15 years. I am sending prayers and positive thoughts to her and family in order for them to get through this. I will make sure she receives all your kind words gentleman.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

marcos said:


> We are gonna have to cancell our NYE gig as our signer just got some terrible news about her dad. He is out of town and she will be spending a lot of time with him.
> Its the right thing to do and family always comes first in our little trio.


This is the right thing to do. Family first.

I had a folk festival gig the weekend of my father's funeral. I was a mess, but I played the gig because the band was going to do it without me which would have been a disaster of unrehearsed mostly acapella songs. Nuts. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Mooh said:


> This is the right thing to do. Family first.
> 
> I had a folk festival gig the weekend of my father's funeral. I was a mess, but I played the gig because the band was going to do it without me which would have been a disaster of unrehearsed mostly acapella songs. Nuts.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Back in the 80"s 2 band members and myself lost their fathers the same day as we had gigs. It just happened like that and within a few years apart. We where very very close, like brothers so we supported each other during these tough times but I am happy I played those nights as it gave me something else to concentrate on. After the gig and the days after I was a mess but it did make me stronger and helped me get through my mom"s passing later on. Its not for everyone and I fully understand anyone not wanting to play a gig the same day a loved one dies.


----------

